# I THINK GIZMO ATE A NYLON SOCK!!!!



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Omg. I was in my brother's room feeding the cat and my boyfriend is in my room when all of a sudden I hear my boyfriend scream "LISY COME HERE! SOMETHINGS WRONG WITH GIZMO!!!" I go and he's doing what sounds like the usual Reverse sneeze type thing and I'm like "what happen!!" Apparently, he got into the laundry basket and took one of my small nylon lower than ankle socks and was playing with it and my boyfriend didn't tell him anything and all of a sudden, he starts doing that noise and the sock is NOWHERE to be found and he was in my room, with a gate at the door blocking him from getting out so it had to be in there. What to I do?? He's drinking, jumping around acting like his crazy self and peeing but WHAT DO I DO???? I'm freakin out right now!!!! And I'm about to cry. Obviously, if he ate it, he didn't choke on it but if he was able to swallow it, what would happen???? Should I take him into the emergency vet and leave paying god knows what for crappy service or would it be safe to wait till tomorrow to take him to his regular vet to confirm he's okay??? Can something happen to him till then???? I'm so scared.














Like really scared.

Here is the sock. I layed it next to a 16.9 oz bottle of water.









This is the sock stretched out








This is how the sock looks scrunched up.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, this thing is going to be hard to swallow. I have no idea how he did it. but if you are sure he ate it then I would think the sooner they get it the better. I don't see Jaimie online







I think if you even force him to throw up that is not going to come out. but I don't know. it could be dangerous too if it gets stuck. I think they need to do an x-ray at least. if he drinks then the sock may get bigger and his tummy may get bigger, can you see any difference? I would do another search in the room too. maybe you can just call the emergency vet and see what they say. I hope you find the sock


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would take him to the vet now and have (at least) an x-ray taken. Hope he's okay.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Are you really sure he swallowed that sock ? It's hard to believe that he could swallow that without chocking. Maybe he has hidden the sock somewhere. Search again for it.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I would start looking for the sock. Somehow I doubt he ate a whole sock. He'd throw up before he could eat an entire sock. JMHO. I hope he is okay.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm crying cause I don't know what to do. He's acting like himself.. all jumpy and annoying. Like I said, he was in my room with the sock and my room is pretty small. I'm gonna check one more time. It's hard to believe he ate it, I know but he was suppossibly playing with it one minute and it was gone the next and he made a weird noise. 

My boyfriend kept telling me to make him throw up and obviously, I can't cause he will choke. I'm even afraid to give him dinner.

I'm gonna search and get back to you guys. :'( Iswear i thought he was gonna die.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you can't find the sock, I'd take him to the emergency vet to have him xrayed. No way could he pass something like that IMO and it could really obstruct his intestines.

I always think it's better to be safe than sorry because sometimes by waiting, you end up with an even bigger vet bill and a sicker dog.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Melanie*


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I just called the emergency vet. They said just to say "HI" to the doctor it's $80. and that they can't discuss other prices via phone. I told him about my situation and don't like giving advice via phone when it's things like these. 

I'm so mad right now. I used up $200 for the cat's vaccinations today and I'm left with zero because I haven't gotten paid my 15th paycheck. And my boyfriend thinks we should wait it out till tomorrow morning cause the emergency vet will charge us tons and apparently, that's an issue for him. 


:'( :'(

Pee.s. I Just searched my room and NOTHING. I'm scared of feeding him... I'm scared of him drinking water. :'(


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

have you emailed or PM'd Dr. Jamie? she might offer you some advice.

i'm for the x-ray myself.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I really don't think he ate it. what they do is grab a corner and shake their head like crazy , I bet it is a mile away. look at places where it could have flown. I just can not imagine a small dog making the sock to a ball and swallow. he could have chewed it in pieces but that would take a long time. look behind your desks and furniture. he did the shaking head thing I bet


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

ok you guys. I'm going to take him. I don't care what they charge. 

I'll update as soon as I get back.

xoxo thank you guys!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, I find it so hard to think a little dog could swallow an entire sock, I would think he would very well have choked. I am hoping he did do the fling and it's somewhere that you haven't looked. If per chance he did manage to eat it, I will keep him in my prayers that the vet can do something to remove it asap








Please keep us posted on how he is doing, and what the vet finds


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope Gizmo is OK. I know how worried you must be. Please keep us posted. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wonder if she checked in his little bed under the pillow part. Cosy loves to stash things there.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You'd be surprised what these little things can swallow. 

I'm so glad you went to the vet.

Prayers are coming your way


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers









Cathy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad u took him in..even though it will be expensive...if he did eat it, it could save his life. i hope everything checks out ok


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor Gizmo









Hope he is ok - while reading the post - I could feel your panic.
Please let us know asap - I find it hard to think he could swallow it ... naughty little boy !!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I'm so glad you've taken Giz to the vet. I hope he didn't eat it, but I know from experience, these little guys can & will eat things like that. Sure hope he will be ok.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh I hope that he is OK


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad she took him. I just now saw this and was so worried. I've heard of vets finding a whole bath towel in a dog before. 

Remember when Dede's Chloe ate almost an entire grocery bag. I was one who thought it was impossible and that surely she didn't eat it. I was shocked to hear that indeed she did. 

I sure hope Gizmo will be OK.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's Gizmo tonight?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Omg, Bless little Chloe. I can't help but think of her right now an I start to panic even more thinking Gizmo's outcome. 

I just came back. I'm so stressed out right now. My baby.







I took in the other pair and the vet said it IS possible for him to swallow that. They took his temperature and it was normal. They asked if he has had diarrhea or has vomited... he hasn't. They are going to take 4 x-rays. They're giving him... uh, that thing that makes whatever is inside glow??? I forgot what that's called. And will take one x-ray then wait 30 minutes, take another, then wait another 30, and so on, so that they can track it. If it looks like it'll pass through... then that'll be better but if it looks like it's blocking, then he will discuss other options. And all I can think of is SURGERY!!!! :'( and I can't stop crying. Will he okay??? Is that surgery dangerous?? PLEASE PRAY FOR HIM!!!!! I want him to be okay so bad!!! :'( 

I had to come home to drop off my mom. I'm gonna go to my boyfriends house with my brother cause my boyfriend lives about 5-10 minutes away from the clinic. I don't know what to do. I don't want to eat. I'm freaking out so bad and thinking the worse things and that I won't see him ever again if he goes into surgery.

please pray pray pray!!!! 


THANK YOU ALL!!!!! muahs.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well hopefully the barium passes on through and he didnt eat it...but if he did it is caught very early and there r less risks with surgery. if u would have waited till he started vomiting and acting sick it would be a harder surgery on him. hang in there we r here for u


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you so much Jaime!!!!! 

It took me about an hour to realize I should take him in. Is that early enough?!? He didn't act sick at all. Even on the ride there, he was all happy.. looking out the window.. and alert of everything around him. He even started to panic at the vet like he always does. 

And yeah, that's what it was... barium! Thank u!!!!

BTW, He wasn't in his crate during the car ride because the kitty I'm fostering is using it and I have no where to else to keep the kitten while I'm not home.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I feel your concern and worry. My best wishes are with you and Gizmo.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes u got him there very soon.....we had a dog that ate a towel and the owners didnt know..then 3 days later we did barium and there it was...he made it but his intestines were very inflammed from the whole thing and one more day prob would have killed him. ur a good momma and im sure everything will be fine


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I understand how worried you are. It is natural to worry when our babies aren't 100%. But you did the right thing by taking him in and it sounds like he's in good hands. I hope and pray that all will be well. Hang in there!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry-I sure hope everything turns out ok! I'm praying for the best answer from the vet-let us know what you find out-I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope all of your worrying is for nothing, but I know nothing will help until you know your baby is okay. 
We'll all praying he will be fine.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Small update you guys.

I just called the clinic and the nice lady told me that so far, the barium is moving through SO FAR but they won't know if he ate the sock for sure till around 11-ish and to call them then. And even if he didn't eat it, I'll still be freaking out cause I can't find that sock ANYWHERE. And what if CHARLIE ATE IT??!!! I doubt though, he doesn't even like toys. He'll take them away from GIzmo just to say he did it and then forget about it.


*sighs*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll take any good news...thanks for the update! I may have to stay up until 11-I'm going to keep sending positive vibes the Giz' way!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Keep us posted! Praying for a good "outcome"!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I had no idea they can eat towels







. I'm sure glad you took him in. I pray that he didn't eat it and he'll be home soon


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

This makes me wonder - what if you guys were not alert enough to see him do it - and he actually ate the sock and no one saw him do it - what then ?? - what a horrible scarey thought.

I am hoping you get positive results and you can sleep well tonite. It's almost 8pm Pacific time so it should be 11pm Florida time.

Poor Gizmo - first his "lipstick" and now this - can he ever keep out of trouble ??


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> This makes me wonder - what if you guys were not alert enough to see him do it - and he actually ate the sock and no one saw him do it - what then ?? - what a horrible scarey thought.
> 
> I am hoping you get positive results and you can sleep well tonite. It's almost 8pm Pacific time so it should be 11pm Florida time.
> 
> ...


That actually made me laugh. Gizmo is ALWAYS in trouble like you wouldn't even know. LOL. 

And that is a VERY scary though to think if he ate it and no one noticed. THey were in the their crate in my room while I syringed feed the kitten in my brothers room.. I went back to my room to let them out and then went back to finish real quick then my boyfriend came and you all know the rest. Imagine if he never came or he can later on... wow.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My very best wishes for a good outcome. My friend had an Old English Sheep dog that would eat her socks. They just had to wait until tjeir dog would poop it out. I guess with a smaller dog this could be more dangerous. The money for the vet was money well spent. You need piece of mind.


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

OMG. I am so sorry and please keep us posted. I am praying for him.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

UPDATE:

I just got back from the clinic. The barium went through. Honestly, I left there pretty unsatisfied with the way he rushed through explaining the x-rays and at the end, I'm just like "So for sure there is no sock there?" And he answers me "Nothing is for sure. All I have to go by is what these little x-rays show me and it shows that the barium went through fine." Now, I'm left confused. WHERE IS THE SOCK? I searched again and again and again. And now even wondering if Charlie ate it. So, NOW what do I do? Ya know??? That sock is nowhere to be found. I kept the x-rays.... I don't understand them though they just look like jiberish to me.

Should I leave it at that?? Look after him (& Charlie, just in case, doubt it) and rush him to a vet if I see anything??? Or should I take him into his regular vet and get a second opinion? He just pooped and it was the norm, firm and same color and no sock. 


I will not rest peacefully until I know where that sock is!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi...I hope everything works out......what ER did you take him to....I hope it wasn't Knowles? You watch that sock will be in the bathroom or something!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be praying for Gizmo...I've got my fingers, toes and eyes crossed, hoping he didn't eat that sock! You're a good mommy for taking him to be checked out. Glad the barium passed thru. Please keep us updated. Snuggles to Gizmo!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I pray it's just another case of the missing sock...

You know how you put a pair in the washer and dryer and only get one back?









Where do all the lost socks go?

I'm glad to hear he's doing fine. That should be encouraging. I can't imagine not being able to see something as big as that sock if he'd swallowed it. I'd follow up with your regular vet tomorrow and see what he says. He may want to look at the xrays himself.

So how bad was the bill?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I pray it's just another case of the missing sock...
> 
> You know how you put a pair in the washer and dryer and only get one back?
> 
> ...


LOL. I wish that was the case but those were the same socks I wore today and dumped them in my basket in my room. Seriously, where is it?!!!?? The bill wasn't _too_ bad.. let's just say it was over $300 and no sock. Lol. Wow, the things we do for these guys right? I'm going to take him in to his regular vet tomorrow and just have a talk with him. I'm going to be crazy THEM like hawk tonight for sure.

MIA & CODY'S MOM: I took him to AEC on by the falls mall. I don't really like that place. It's crappy to be honest. I didn't want to post this earlier since I was in full panic mood... but when we first got there, the vet wasn't even there.. he went out for a snack or something and they kept calling him on the phone and to ask him what they wanted them (a younger guy and older lady) what to do in the meantime. I was like "okkkaayy WTF?" I was going to take him to a 24 hour one in Doral but I was so freaking out I though it'd be quicker to take him to AEC. Do you know of any other emergency clinics??? And what's that Knowles? What happen there?


As for the rest of you ladies, thank you so much.
I'll update you all after I come back from the regular vet.

LOL. Sorry for my ridiculous spelling/grammer.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sometimes an xray needs to be taken the next day...the sock will absorb the barium and the rest will pass on through...so if there is still a spot of barium left in the xray then u know that the sock is in there....thats what happened with the towel dog....



of course if his last radiograph showed no barium in the upper GI tract then ur good. but i dont know cause i cant see them.







how long was the whole series? im surprised his poop was normal color....usually it is chalk white....let us know how he is today


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope he is okay today..
Good Thoughts,
ANDREA


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad the barium passed through too and hope that you get good results from your vet today. I an understand why you feel worried and still not relieved-I'd be the same way for sure! Let us know what you find out-I'll be thinking of Giz all day today!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=393863
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is supposedly a very good one on kendall & 117 ave. most vets in kendall refer after hrs to that ER clinic. Knowles was the one that charged me over $500 and told me she had nuerologic prob. or white dog shaker syndrome to return her to the breeder (they had seen 3 other toy breeds that week with the same prob.) it was the most expensive non-diagnosis of hypoglycemia!!!
















I'm glad he is better...you need to do a through search for that sock...LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just checking in and hoping Gizmo is doing ok today


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Yet another update:

I took him to his regular vet today. That guy is awesome!! LOL. I explained what happen and he reviewed the x-rays. He told me the same thing you just told me Jaime. The x-rays started at 09:50-ish pm and ended at 11:20pm, I think. And he wondered why they stopped at 11:20pm. I left Gizmo there for the day. The vet is going to give him some food to see how he reacts to that and take some more x-rays because "sometimes an xray needs to be taken the next day...the sock will absorb the barium and the rest will pass on through...so if there is still a spot of barium left in the xray then u know that the sock is in there." Just like Jaime said.









I told him that there could be a very small possibility that Charlie could of swallowed it (and I only assume just because he's a dog) and asked if he thought it was necessary that I brought him in too and he said no, that just watch him for the next 4-5 days (As well as Gizmo, even if they DON'T find the sock today) and watch out for vomitting, diarrhea, lose of appetite, etc. If I see any of those, bring him in. I asked what if it happens during the evening, should I wait till morning to come to you or bring him to the ER? and he said it's not an emergency but to bring him in the next morning. 

He said if either one starts vomitting or diarrhea or anything out of the norm, that they'll recheck everything and worse case scenario that could happen is surgery but other than that, he thinks that the sock when to "SOCK HEAVEN." LOL... but for real, I searched again and again and the sock is nowhere to be found. I keep my room clean so it's not like it was lost in some jungle. 

I seriously think I will not be at peace till I have that sock in my possesion!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-I'm glad your vet is checking more thoroughly-so nice to have Jaimie on here isn't it? She's always a voice of reason







I hope everything passes through ok. Man-I wonder where that sock went-strange!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just read this post and glad to hear that so far both of your babies are ok. I think that sock fell in the same hole I have in my house. Sometimes I drop something on the floor and I can never find it no matter how hard I search but sooner or later it turns up







. I call it the he$$ hole LOL.

Prayers going your way, hope you find the sock soon.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=393871
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't happen to know the name of it, do you?? I tried googling it but nothing. I wish there was an emergency clinic closer to me. It took me about 15-20 minutes to get there yesterday. I started on 137th heading north and made a right on 152th and took it all the way up till US1 and made a left, and there's plenty of stop lights there too. There are so many lights along the way. Imagine if he was choking or something worse ever happens.

Thank you girls!!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I found it. It's called Miami Pet Emergency. Opened from 6pm till 7am. Yay!!! I'm gonna pass by there some time this week to see exactly where it is and see the distance difference between it and the AEC clinic on US1.

It says on google that it takes 16 minutes to get there from my house and 20 minutes to get to the AEC. I'd rather take the route to 88th better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sock Heaven.

Now I know the answer to the question that has plagued me for years.

May all those missing socks R.I.P.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Gizmo is not in any pain or discomfort, but I feel like you do, WHERE IS THE SOCK?



OH by the way, missing socks are only missing to us, they do not just go missing, they go to the "hozone".... 1980's Sniglet.








to Gizmo.

Melanie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

glad to hear so far so good. hopfully he hid the sock and you will find it. my mother lives with me and baci hid a peace of cheese under her pillow. he also hides things between the pillows of my couch


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Where would he have hidden it? I really feel like taking pictures of my room. My bed was made, my closest doors were closed, I have a dresser and two night tables with the basket next to it and a full sized bed. I have they're crate in there and there bed and a toy box. It's pretty small. 

I swear everytime I walk inside my room, I keep hoping to find that sock in the middle of my bed, with a light shining down at it. lol. And some type of cheesy song playing in the background.

I'm off to go pick him up. I'll update in about an hour or so.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am pleased to hear that so far Gizmo is doing ok, it's great when you get to your normal vet and have your mind put at ease








I sure hope that sock turns up soon, hopefully without any adverse events


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear Gizmo is okay! I hope you find the sock...I know it would drive me crazy not finding it!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-I believe you keep a clean room!







That is just too funny to imagine a light shining down on it in the middle of your bed with music playing














I'll be waiting to hear what you find out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Where would he have hidden it? I really feel like taking pictures of my room. My bed was made, my closest doors were closed, I have a dresser and two night tables with the basket next to it and a full sized bed. I have they're crate in there and there bed and a toy box. It's pretty small.
> 
> I swear everytime I walk inside my room, I keep hoping to find that sock in the middle of my bed, with a light shining down at it. lol. And some type of cheesy song playing in the background.
> 
> I'm off to go pick him up. I'll update in about an hour or so.[/B]


Have you looked under the bed, under the night table or under a pillow? Kallie hides her Nylabones all over the place that I later find when I am cleaning. I sure hope you find it and of course, hope that all will be well with Gizmo.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think your sock is in the Twilight Zone, or the Bizarro World.







I sure hope it just isn't in Giz's tummy tum tum,


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I want to know where all of the socks go too!! I run a lot and like to wear socks that don't give me blisters and let me tell these socks are expensive and I always lose them. I can't even tell you how many single anti-blister running socks I have that have no match. Its sooooo annoying and at $8/pair its even more annoying. 

I hope that you find the sock and that both Gizmo and Charlie continue to be OK!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been home for about an hour and a half now. I got to the vet later than what he had ask me to be (traffic) and he was gone by the time I got there. A vet tech told me that everything looked fine. But I can call him tomorrow for more details. She did remind me to watch them both, just in case. I forgot to take the x-rays.. oops. I just finished throughly cleaning my room. Looking yet again behind my dresser, tables, bed, closet, their crate, toy box, pillows, covers, everywhere! And no sock.

They both have been acting like themselves. Gizmo's a tinsy bit more quiet than the norm but I think it's because he's stressed out about being at the vet all day today and last night for hours.

I'm going to feed them in a bit and see how he reacts to the food.

Thank you all so much for you're prayers and worries.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I've been home for about an hour and a half now. I got to the vet later than what he had ask me to be (traffic) and he was gone by the time I got there. A vet tech told me that everything looked fine. But I can call him tomorrow for more details. She did remind me to watch them both, just in case. I forgot to take the x-rays.. oops. I just finished throughly cleaning my room. Looking yet again behind my dresser, tables, bed, closet, their crate, toy box, pillows, covers, everywhere! And no sock.
> 
> They both have been acting like themselves. Gizmo's a tinsy bit more quiet than the norm but I think it's because he's stressed out about being at the vet all day today and last night for hours.
> 
> ...


Now that we know your pups are okay, and I know we are all grateful for that, do you think maybe your boyfriend ate the sock?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=394175
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. He's a little wacko. Haha. I asked him to throughly explain to me everything and he doesn't even remember small bits of what he was doing between the time he saw Gizmo with it and when he heard him "choke." I ask him "ARE YOU SURE IT WAS A CHOKE and not the usual snorting/sneezing??" and he just like " Maybe......... but I DONT KNOW!! I heard him making A noise and then all I could think of was WHERES THE SOCK!!!" I ask him... "how sure are you Charlie didn't get it?" and he's like "100% sure" and then he ends it with "MAYBE I TOOK IT AWAY FROM HIM, I DON'T KNOW... I don't remember" 

LOL. I swear, you can't count on him to remember anything. Appointments, events, memories, ANYTHING I always tell him that I need to carry around a tape recorder to record everything he says just in case when we're in situation were it's "you said... I said" LOL.

ANYWAY, Gizmo ate perfect. So did Charlie. He's drinking fine. He hasn't poo'd yet but neither has Charlie. They don't always poop right after dinner. He's acting his crazy self, playing with his toys. 

Honestly, I don't even ever want to see those darn socks ever again. lol.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad to hear everything seems fine, and I hope it continues that way! You'll be taking your bf in for x-rays next


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> Glad to hear everything seems fine, and I hope it continues that way! You'll be taking your bf in for x-rays next
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh that was a good one...lol...so glad everything is allright with your baby.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I just popped into to see if Gizmo pooped out ???

You said the you put the sock in the laundry hamper - could it be attached to the inside leg of you clothing you took off - static does weird things. Check the hamper and see if it's stuck somewhere.

Gizmo - naughty boy for giving mommy a shock.

Hope they both continue to be ok - your boyfriends memory scares me a bit (typically vague like the male species) ...

We don't even have the scenario right at the time !!!!!!!!!!!









It could be anywhere at this time - perhaps stuck to the leg of his jeans ....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh gosh... i've been reading this thread waiting for some difinitive answer as to the whereabouts of the sock... 

i sure hope it did find it's way into sock heaven!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Lmao. He's a little wacko. Haha. I asked him to throughly explain to me everything and he doesn't even remember small bits of what he was doing between the time he saw Gizmo with it and when he heard him "choke." I ask him "ARE YOU SURE IT WAS A CHOKE and not the usual snorting/sneezing??" and he just like " Maybe......... but I DONT KNOW!! I heard him making A noise and then all I could think of was WHERES THE SOCK!!!" I ask him... "how sure are you Charlie didn't get it?" and he's like "100% sure" and then he ends it with "MAYBE I TOOK IT AWAY FROM HIM, I DON'T KNOW... I don't remember" 

LOL. I swear, you can't count on him to remember anything. Appointments, events, memories, ANYTHING I always tell him that I need to carry around a tape recorder to record everything he says just in case when we're in situation were it's "you said... I said" LOL.

[/QUOTE]

Are you dating my husband???


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

You guys are funny. Lol. My boyfriend saw this and laughed too.









So far, no poo.







Well, I actually woke up this morning to find poo on the pee pad but I don't know if it was either Gizmo or Charlie. I also found little bits of it scattered on the pee pad. We all know who that was! (c h a r l i e!) Either way, no sock in that poo.

He ate good last night and this morning too. No vomitting. I want him to poop already!!! My grandmother is home during the day taking care of two little girls so they are kept in a huge crate and get taken out several times a day by her and/or my brothers. BUt alot of the time Gizmo doesn't come out of the crate... I guess it's cause he's mad that I'm not home. But hopefully, he'll come out and poo something for me! 

I'm gonna call the vet in a bit for more details on yesterdays x-rays. 

Thank you all!

BTW, I doubt he hid it. He's never hidden anything, ever. I checked my basket again. Nothing. I actually took off my socks before taking off my pants so there was nothing in the pants. Maybe it grew legs and ran away... who know's??


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

This has surely been a rollar coaster ride for you, wondering, hoping to find the answer, then nothing. Sounds like Charlie is okay. Maybe one day you will find the sock and look back and laugh at all this!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just thinking, if your b/f has such a terrible memory and he says maybe he took the sock away, could it be at all possible that he actually put the sock somewhere and forgot where???








Check all his pockets from what he was wearing that fateful night, who knows maybe he could have it after all


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Watch... I'm gonna ask him one more time....

He says there's a 20% chance that he took it away. I ask him if he's sure and he laughs and answers "I don't know." He's wacked. lol. How frustrating.

I just spoke with the vet. He says the x-rays looked fine. He asked if he's pooped today and I told that he ate normal last night and this morning with no vomitting but hasn't poo'd yet. He told me someone has got to be on "Poop Patrol" for the next 4-5 days. What if he doesn't poop at all? He told me that he more than likely will but if he doesn't, it's just like us humans. He'll feel bad and to take him in.

So there. Now it's just a waiting game. How NOT fun.







I wish I could be home right now. Cause nobody can watch his poopie like mommy can!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

"nobody can watch his poop like mommy can"








I have said those exact words, except I said "her poop" of course, and its true, no one watches as well as us, at least thats what it feels like. I hope everything turns out just fine


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK - I just checked in to see if everything is ok.....and it looks like it is.







Thank heavens.

I know where the missing sock is... - see there's a place where all the missing stuff goes and when you die and get to heaven there will be a huge pile of everything you thought was lost. (I think someone told us that one week on Saturday Night Live)














Don't mind me, the thought just came to me and I'm having a glass of wine.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> OK - I just checked in to see if everything is ok.....and it looks like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I can imagine arriving at Heaven and thinking "Oh! Socks!" Were the people on SNL drinking as well? Haha.

Guess what! he just pooped!!! He ate dinner and pooped!! And it was normal!!







No different than before this incident. Phew.







Let's hope it stays that way. Do you guys think that even if he never gets sick and poops normal, that the sock can still be in there? LOL. That scares me. Or no matter what, if t hat sock is in there, he WILL eventually get sick??


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I say the sock is in that big pile of lost stuff. The dog is fine.










Sure hope so, anyway


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I have been reading this thread a few times a day worrying and praying along with everyone else. Have I missed something, has he pooped the barium yet? I mean there should be an obvious color change when that comes out at least there is with humans. 

Remember no matter how old the boyfriend or hubby is there is always a 12 yo boy living inside his body. I think it is a scientific fact.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw this thread - glad that Gizmo and Charlie seem to be doing fine. Like one other poster said about their pups flinging things. Sophie can fling stuff 20 feet away and up as high as the ceiling - look up on your curtain rods, atop any tall furniture. Sophie actually flung a hair scrunchie on top of the fridge. She holds it down with her paw, puts her nose in it, stretches it, and then lets her paw loose and away it goes. It's so funny to watch.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Just checking in on Gizmo. I wish that darn sock would SHOW UP already. Poor you having this worry over you.










Melanie


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Im sittling here laughing because Im thinking your BF probably ate the sock and forgot. Men.....they just don't pay attention to details. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

That's so true about men not paying attention to details! Every time I tell a story.. my boyfriends like "Uh h uh.. okay... (insert confused face here)..get to the point!!" because I like to say my stories piece by piece. LOL. It makes me mad!









Okay so, he's been eating great. And has pooped the normals! Yay. And for some reason, his poops have been normal colored. No barium. Hmmmm. I swear, I PROMISED you guys that sock is NOT in my room. It's SOMEWHERE but not in MY room. Gizmo LOVES tossing things up in the air but there's nothing high enough in my room that I wouldn't be able to see.

He's been happy, The Char's been happy, I've been happy, and you guys have been happy!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I was checking to see how the famous lipstick flashing - sock swallowing Gizmo is doing.

I'm as baffled as the rest of us.

Poor baby !!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I just saw this thread. I am glad Gizmo is alright!! It is another case of the missing socks!!
Socks here always go missing. But it isn't because of the dogs. Usually one of the cats will steal it and hide it and we won't find it too much later.
I hope you solve this case of the mysterious missing sock!!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I just wanted to say (I don't have the sock)







but I have enjoyed reading about Gizmo's whole ordeal.







I am so glad Gizmo escaped the elusive sockmonster!







WooHoo







way to go Gizmo


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

*I FOUND THE SOCK!!!!* 

I told you guys it WASN'T in my room!!! 

I was sleeping when I woke up to Gizmo moving, he sleeps over my head on the pillow (Charlie sleeps under the covers next to me). I was sleeping on my stomach and I just look up at him and I hear him start to make this gagging noise and all of a sudden... OUT COMES THE SOCK!!!! He threw it up! OMG. It just.. popped out right on my pillow... all thin and stretched out from saliva, and god knows all his bodily liquids. 

I called my boyfriend to let him know and he was so happy but scared that it might be bad that he threw it up. He suggested I call the vet. I called the vet's office.. and I told this one girl that he threw it up (she knows that he ate the sock and see remembers) and see went to tell the vet. He said that's good... and to not be scared if I see him with diarrhea today. Also, to not feed him right away if I haven't yet and to feed him less than I normally would, just for today. I got scared cause.. I don't know.. I thought maybe the sock going back up damaged something but what do I know. I asked and he said no. I also asked why it didn't show up on the x-rays and the girl told me that since the sock was so thin, that it was probably at an angle that the x-ray couldn't detect/see. Hmmm. It
s funny, cause like I've been updating you guys, all these days he has been eating/pooping/peeing/drinking/playing/acting normal!

I'm so happy you guys!!!! I love him so much!!





































And here it is:









THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH. THE MYSTERY OF THE MISSING SOCK IS OVER. AND HOPEFULLY IT NEVER HAPPENS AGAIN!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG that's a long time to have a sock inside of you!! Wow I'm so glad he's okay!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy the sock came out one way or another. That is wonderful news. As I said my friends Old English Sheep Dog would eat normal socks and they jus had to wait for it to come out!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

THANK GOD!

Melanie


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am so glad Gizmo was okay after all that! What a rollar coaster ride for the 2 of you. 
Maybe you should start wearing tube socks, those would be a lot harder to swallow!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, I can't believe it, he really ate that sock







the mystery is over, thank God


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm with fay!! i'm in shock!!







he really DID eat that sock!!









at least now you know .... gosh.... i guess now you have to watch to make sure the sock monster doesn't eat anymore!!









well giz, buddy, ol' pal.... i'm just glad you're ok...and the sock vomit...well, ick... but i'm glad it's no longer on the INSIDE of you....


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

AMAZING







I am in shock!! So glad he is ok.

Cathy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! I am stunned!!!







Whoa!!!! Thank goodness he threw it up when you were there!! That is a huge blessing because that way you know exactly what happened. If he would have thrown it up when you weren't there he could have eaten it again or you would never have known for sure. 

I'm really amazed how a little dog like that can eat a pretty big sock in one piece like that. 

I am just so thrilled for you. What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sock vomit -





















Carrie, you slay me!!

Seriously, though - I'm so glad you found it, one way or the other. I hope his sock eating days are over!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! So he really did eat it!

Thank heavens he threw it up! Pretty scary two vets couldn't see it on an xray.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so glad that sock has reappeared, I can't imagine how a little dog could swallow that thing whole and not choke







Thank goodness the mystery has a good ending and Gizmo is fine, omg can you imagine waking up to see that sock being chucked up on your pillow?








I am so very pleased all has turned out so well for little Gizmo


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'm really happy today!! I have been all over him!! lol.

I'm amazed at how he managed to get food through him with that sock in that tummy. And seeing from the x-rays, his tummy is small! What a relief. It's funny cause as soon as he coughed it up, my instint was to grab it off my pillow and toss it on my nightstand.. and then he goes and tries to get it again! lol. He'll never learn. IT scares me to think he COULD of choked on it.







Well, he DID but managed to swallow it. It's so unbelievable. I told you guys!!! Haha. I knew he loved socks but not enough to eat them!! 

I bought those socks about two weeks ago and threw the other pair that I had away today. Just a reminder, watch where you put your socks!! I didn't think he'd go in the hamper to get it but as we see, he did. 

My grandpa's like "Just wash it. It's wearable." LOL. Ew. 

XOXOXOXOXOXO!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

UN - FREAKIN - BELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM ASTONISHED ..............









































So glad the sock was coughed up - can Gizmo boy ever keep out of trouble - he was going back to the scene of the crime.

Oh well, just think, he might be employed by the local circus.

Introducing ............. the Amazing Gizmo ............... Watch him swallow a whole sock then throw it back up .....































Glad we can laugh about it now - but seriously poor Gizmo - imagine how he felt with that thing inside him ..

Give him an extra hug from me


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah







For the Amazing Gizmo







I am truly thrilled it all came out to the good.. 







yuck on the sock vomit


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh!! I'm so glad that he is OK and that you now know for sure where the sock went!

Lilly LOOOOOOOOOVES socks. She actually collects them and puts them in her bed, I never thought she could ACTUALLY eat one though


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Holy bleepity bleep! That is freaking wonderful! Gizmo Gracie sends nose licks to you and tells you not to do that any more you scared your poor mommy something awful. 

Gizmo this is Gracie I'll speak for myself. Be careful buddy when one of us does something silly the rest of our mamas go nuts and check all our toys and all our good stuff to make sure we don't get in trouble too and it just ain't fair. I'll try to stay out of trouble if you will.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so glad that the mystery of the missing sock is damaged. I can't believe such a little dog can swallow something so big. Glad he's okay....................Pat


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am still in chock that he could manage to swallow that sock.














Thank goodness he was able to throw it up.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just now saw the fabulous update.

Yippeeee






























You might want to wash that sock, and frame it


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The mystery is finally solved. I'm not too shocked that Giz did eat the sock, I'm shocked that the x-rays didn't show it.I'm just glad that Giz is ok & no worse for the wear.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

You guys are so awesome. lol...make me laugh!!

As soon as he coughed it up, I took pictures for you ladies and threw that thing away. It had bile on it and stuff.







The sock, like, absorbed it. 

I really think I'm lucky. SO many different things could of happened. From my boyfriend not getting there early enough like he did to notice him choking and him actually swallowing it instead of choking it and then that he barfed it up while I was around. He probably would of swallowed it again. Why didn't the x-rays show it?? THat's scary.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So glad the mystery is solved and all is well.


----------

